# Steve's wildlife conservation donations



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok, so i have a friend that works at australia zoo, and it's been mentioned to send flowers to Terri, but i thought that donating to Steve's Wildlife Warrior's would be a better idea.
If anyone would like to donate but doesn't have a credit card to do so, i will be taking my donations to the memorial service, through my friend that works there.
pleaase pm me if you would like to donate, or please go to www.crocodilehunter.com to donate online.
this is not a money making scheme, and all proceeds will go directly to the wildlife warriors, that is a gaurantee.
Steve has always been an inpspiration to me, and as many would understand, i have been drawn to wildlife rehabilitation and eco management through his energy and passion.
Lest we forget such a wonderfull man.


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Count me in for a $10 donation. I would rather not waste the money on flowers. Will arrange to get the money to you so it can be passed onto your friend.


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

i'll put in $20 can i put it thru your account pythoness?


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Pythoness, I wish to donate money, but I would also like to attend the memorial service, if it is public? The Aussie Zoo site seems to be down atm? or perhaps that is just my comp?


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Sure can.
I'm sure Terri would far more appreciate the continuation of Steve's great works, than a bunch of flowers that will die in a week.
I'll pm my account details to everyone who posts here that they would like to donate. 
Also please be aware of ebay schemes cropping up, tonight people are pledging hundreds to ebay for merchandice, this is unbelieveable, and none of the money is going to the great works Steve has been building all his life.
please be assured that your pledges will go to Wildlife Warriors directly.
sil.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

thanks pythoness, count us in


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

those sites don't work for me


----------



## Spyke (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

www.crocodilehunter.com is probably going to be offline for the next couple of days.....................Seriously can you fathom the amount of ppl that are going to be trying to access this site, with the news of his death.

Count us in on a $10 donation too Sil, just let me know the details via MSN.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

count me in mate :wink:


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Thanks guys. Pm's sent.
i will put up whom donations have been recieved from as they come in.
His memory will never die as long as his great work for australia and the world animals goes on.


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Have sent money via his web site but we also sent a box of silk flowers for terri and the kids which i wrote on card from all APS Members not saying anything is wrong in giving money for his work etc which anyone can do i just thought sending flowers would be more a personal touch for terri knowing a whole group took time out to send her something.

Sammie


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Good on ya pythomkisses. Count me in too pythoness


----------



## pythoness (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Beautifully done Pythonkisses. very nice.


----------



## rxattak (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

the site servers have shut down under directions from australia zoo managment 
for a short time thanx guys 

phill


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

om me sil i throw in a pineapple


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

pm your stats Sil i throw in a pineapple....will come to the memorial too so we'll catch up there hey and salute the master


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Put me down for a $10 as well pension day is thursday so i can do it then.If theres to be a memorial id feel honored to attend if its possible.


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

hey this prob isnt the place to ask but does anyone know what day would likly to be the memorial or funeral-if its public?


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Thanks everyone.
I will find out today if there will be a public funeral, or memorial, and will let you all know ASAP.

if there isn't one, then i would suggest we all get together this weekend and pay hommage to the man, either at the zoo, (which is closed today i think) or somewhere elce.

I would just like to say, to anyone who was worried (considering the ebay thing) that i'm not doing this as a scam, the man was my hero, and I'm only collecting on others behalf who can't donate themselves. My friend who works at Aussie Zoo, is also a member of this, and other reptile forums, no names, as i'm sure tis person doesn't want to be swamped by mail and requests, but my heart goes out to them, and everyone who know Steve and his family.
please consider becoming a wildlife warrior and keep his memory alive.

I grew up on Steve's passion, as have my own kids, he sparked my love of herpatology and i started studying wildlife rehabilitation some time ago,,,,, In fact i always imagined myself in a ute, wearing kakies and rescuing injured animals.

i'm still in shock, and have a massive head ach from crying so much.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

yep if its a public funeral I will be attending....


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

yeah an i will be keen to go to the zoo to pay hommage so let me know when you guys were thnking of


----------



## Haydz (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

i would donate but im from melbourne and i dont have credit card : (


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Haydz, if you wish to donate and don't have a credit card, i will pm you my bank details and you can deposit your donation into my account.
the donations will be taken to Australia Zoo for Steve's wildlife Warriors, and a list of donators and their condolences will also be forwarded with the donations.
Ta.
Sil.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

thanks Pythoness

You are a real trooper for doing this.


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

they want to give him a state funeral if his family agrees with it


----------



## hornet (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

pythoness, pm me your details so i can put $10 in, i know thats what steve would have wanted


----------



## caffiend (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Hi Pythoness, can you pm me your details please for my donation  Thankyou (((gentle hugs)))


----------



## koubee (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

i want to donate too, can you pm me your details, pythoness? It's a great thing your doing, well done


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Please don't thank me, i'm not doing anything other than showing respect to a man who changed my life and touched so many around the world. As always my thoughts and prayers are with the Irwins.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

For those who would like to offer condolences to the Irwins, please PM me your thoughts and i will print them out and include them in the donations when we go up.
all condolences will be printed and sent to the Irwins.
thanks guys.
sil.


----------



## caffiend (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

I'd love to, but i'm still stuck for words


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve*



caffiend said:


> I'd love to, but i'm still stuck for words



Same here, would love to say something but just cant think


----------



## tempest (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Pythoness, if you could pm me your bank account details I'd also like to make a donation considering the websites are all down for the time being. Thanks, and what a wonderfully thoughtful thing of you to offer on behalf of us all.


----------



## krusty (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

i will go online and check it out...........and see what i can do.


----------



## mrjam (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

as i sit here &amp; read these it brings a tear to the eye .count me in for a donation.
R.I.P STEVE.


----------



## Alixis (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Can you pm me your banking details Timothy and Thomas wish to donate there pocket money from this week to the fund

cheers

Karen


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Thats very beautiful, and very sad Alixis. thanks. pm's sent.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

I would like to point to this collection, that APS is not involved in organizing this. Pythoness meant well, but she should ask the administration of this site first.
I will leave this topic on and will not interfere because of tragic situation, but I would advice people to donate through proper channels and organizations who have authorization to collect money for this purpose. Best would be to ring Wildlife Warrior's and they will advice you.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Thanks for clearing that up Slateman, honestly, i didn't think about it that way, i just wanted to do something to help.
I admit i should have asked first, but just didn't think in the heat of the moment.
I managed to get through to the aust zoo site today briefly, and on there they have links to donate, also donations can be made to any ANZ bank.
All donations and condolances notes recieved so far will be taken to the zoo on the day of the memorial.
Sorry to the mods if i had put a foot in the wrong direction here, but it was with the best of intentions, and out of grief and respect, and a willingness to help thoes who couldn't donate themselves.
sorry again, and thanks,
sil.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Pythoness, I'm in the process of writing a poem for Steve, I'll post it as soon as I'm done.


----------



## tebz (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

i would donate right now but i have no credit card im so sorry!dam it i wish there was a way, cheerz tebzzzz


----------



## Lucas (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

I'll be donating an amount of my business takings when its up and running. Roughly 6 months


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

I would like to donate $1000 to the multi million dollar family


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

JandC...the money isn't going to the Irwin Family- its going to the Wildlife Warriors.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Well in that case I wont bother donating.

I could of donated to that fund at any time, I was only donating to help with Steves funeral etc (oh wait the states paying anyway)


----------



## tebz (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

would the next issue of reptiles australia hav something about steve in it because they had stuff bout graham gow


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

Have they announced that he'll have a state funeral yet? 

I thought it was dependant on Terri Irwin and the familys agreeance.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*



> I would like to donate $1000 to the multi million dollar family


wildlife warriors has been and always will be a worthy cause if you want to donate to a place that DOES care about wildlife.
there are other organisations you can donate to aswell ..
the 'million dollar family 'wont see any of it and probably arnt interested in your lousy $1000


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Steve*

yes they are having a state funeral, was mentioned on the news and today tonight


----------



## Slateman (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve*



pythoness said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Slateman, honestly, i didn't think about it that way, i just wanted to do something to help.
> I admit i should have asked first, but just didn't think in the heat of the moment.
> I managed to get through to the aust zoo site today briefly, and on there they have links to donate, also donations can be made to any ANZ bank.
> All donations and condolances notes recieved so far will be taken to the zoo on the day of the memorial.
> ...



I understand pythoness. That is why I left this topic on.
Lot of people is upset and emotional about all this.
I only encourage people to donate to support wildlife, but best is to use proper channels.

Some comments written by certain member are not appropriate in this circumstances , and I would ask the other members to ignore them. It is traumatic situation for the family with young children to loose father. There is no different how rich the people are.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

I bet Terri and the kids would give up those 'millions' to have Steve back. 

Have a heart people.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Well said AL.
Well so far we have raised almost $200 and i'll have a list of names of donators soon.
The list will go with the donations and letters.
Thanks guys.
Sil.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Dont mistake my sarcasm as a lack of sympathy.
My point is any money donated NOW will not help with the situation at hand.
1. The money goes towards wildlife in general 2. Terri has enough money if she was to handle all affairs3. The funeral is a going to be a state affair anyway.

So if its not to help the Irwins directly what is the donation AT THIS PRESENT TIME for? Obviously for the wildlife fund so why not donate last week? last month? last year? Why wait for this sudden death before donating? or is it only at times of misfortune you take the moral high ground? (much like the whole ebay thing)

I honestly don't see the fuss from alot of you guys anyway. Majority here openly admitted they could not stand the guy &amp; wish they would axe his show while he was alive, now they confess they are saddened &amp; miss the guy. Who figures!

To be honest as sad as it all is (and there is a post about him in every forum website I have read including aquarium hobby, car enthusiasts etc) but on APS it is getting rather long in the tooth. There is several threads, a donation fund, a petition, and a naming day all in the name of crikey, not to mention every 2nd signature with a message to the guy on this site. 


I sure do hope you guys keep your newly found morals in the future &amp; donate to other animal funds. I know a great turtle research that are taking donations.


----------



## Rennie (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Good points J&amp;C, and great signature! :lol:


----------



## pythoness (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

I hope so to J&amp;C.
so far we have had donations come in from the following people.

Spyke $10
Sarah Carpenter $20
Melissa Shine $20
C. Thiselton $50
Gordon Canning $50
Wrasse $10

These are what has cleared so far, and i also have some wonderful letters and heartfelt notes to the Irwins from members and their kids, some have made me cry so hard they are just so poiniant.

Thanks again guys.
still no news as to a feuneral time/date, but will keep you updated as i know more.

Deepest respect.
Sil.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Just updating the list of donators.
Spyke $10 
Sarah Carpenter $20 
Melissa Shine $20 
C. Thiselton $50 
Gordon Canning $50 
Wrasse $10 
Hornet $10
Tempest $10
Me..... $20.

So far we have $200 and climing, well done everyone involved. Remember ANZ are also now taking donations, and i for one will be signing up to be a wildlife warrior, as soon as the site isn't overloaded ofcourse 
Thanks again guys.
Sil


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

steves father said no to a state funeral, but it is up to terri he said, reason for no state funeral according to steves dad is he was just an ordinary guy 

r.i.p steve


----------



## Lurk (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Done my friend and I put in 60 in to ANZ....Animals all over the world need our support and when ever one is sick or unwell in any way ,I for one "Do Jump Up And Down About It ". ...Surely there are other ppl out there with some way of helping this great organisation with a donation?...Maybe even those that have tried to profit from his death on EBAY or by using it to advertise there own business...  

Cheers Kylie


----------



## kel (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

well done to everyone for caring

j and c get off your high horse every one has different ways of grieving and if donating to steves lifes work eases the pain some people feel who are you to diss them

taken your dog to the pound yet j&amp;c?


----------



## pythoness (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Just updating the list of donators. 
Spyke $10 
Sarah Carpenter $20 
Melissa Shine $20 
C. Thiselton $50 
Silent donator$50 
Wrasse $10 
Hornet $10 
Tempest $10 
Me..... $20. 
Steve 6610 $30

This is the final list of donators. 
All donations have been cleared now and i'm happy to say we have raised $230.
Well done guys, i know some are over all this now, but i would like to say a very big thank you to everyone who allowed me to grieve in my own way,,,, which is to try and help as much as possible, and thanks also for allowing me to help others throught the greiving process by donating and writing letters to Terri and her family that will be taken to the zoo.
This has been a difficult time for everyone, and i heap kudos on those who helped and allowed themselves to grieve for a great Aussie.
Well done guys. Every little bit helps.
Sil.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

So you donate to deal with your grief Kel?
In other words any other day you do not give a crap about conservation, but the day Steve dies you become a sudden wildlife warrior to follow in his footsteps for a week.

Great attitude maybe I will come off my high horse &amp; sink down to your level NOT. 

And no I havn't taken my dog to the pound yet, as stated in my thread it was a last resort. I have since been given details of other places that may help relocate the animal. Your attempt of attacking me is pretty pathetic, but hey My passion towards animals isn't the 1 in question is it? I havnt had a sudden case of save the world Irwinitus like yourself...


----------



## pythoness (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

*sigh*
:shock: 
I did not put this list up for your approval or villification J&amp;C, i put it up in the interests of keeping all the donations very open so there would be no question of MY integrity. And my last word on the matter will be the posting of the recipt i recieve when donations are forwarded to WW, for the same reason.
Everyone grieves in their own way and life takes up most of peoples time,,,,, we ALL 'give a crap' about conservation, but sometimes it takes a tradgedy to remind us of the bigger picture. I'm sure that if everyone was to talk about it all day every day before his death, you would have found something to complain about with that.!!!
Again, well done to everyone who felt donating and writing letters would help them cope with a tradgedy that has hit home to so many.


----------



## kel (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

no j &amp; c i didnt donate at all in this past week im a WW from way back but thanks for caring, but if others feel the need to do so i dont see how your being a wanker about the situation helps, im sure steve's family would prefer his work continue rather then get anymore flowers

if you have such a "passion towards animals" you wouldnt have posted such an uncaring idiotic post about having your dog pts if someone doesnt come get it now

out of repect for pythoness this will be the last i say on the matter


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: RE: Steve*



JandC_Reptiles said:


> I would like to donate $1000 to the multi million dollar family



I thought they weren't a multi-million dollar family? I recall Steve mentioning in several interviews that all the money made from the tv shows and the zoo goes straight into maintaining the zoo and to conservation of wildlife, and that they aren't millionaires.

I can't think of where they are off the top of my head but im sure you could google a few interviews.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Your right penny, all their money goes into buying tracts of land for wildlife to live in. 
i went to australia zoo today, and as we got there it atarted to rain, so heavily that i couldn't get my baby out of the car with out her getting soaked to the bone. So we didn't go in and will head up again next weekend.
The rain didn't keep the pilgrims away tho, and there were many hundreds of people laying flowers at the shrine.
Steve has been burried in the zoo, and a memorial will happen soon.
Sil.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Price rise on admission will soon follow.
Hey the place has history now + you can see Steves final resting place. No its not a callous, un-sympathetic post, just my opinion.


----------



## dee4 (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

Price rise on admission will soon follow. 
Hey the place has history now + you can see Steves final resting place. No its not a callous, un-sympathetic post, just my opinion.

Well keep it to yourself!!!!!!! and let them do what they want.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

I am not allowed to express an opinion?
I am letting them do as they wish. Do you see me out the front of the zoo protesting? Not trying to stop them at all. I think they should raise admission fee for the reasons I stated. I know I would pay extra. As I said no callous intended.Sorry if this offends, even though I dont see how it would.

oO(I wonder how quiet things would be around here if people kept there opinions to themselves. Hey the Hoser/Venomoid/Hybrid threads might not be so heated than, what a great idea)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Steve*

I would like to advice people to calm down and start to behave.
We don't need any more inflamed posts about this issue.

I don't like to go back to cybercrime times. This guy argued about nearly anything in past and some of the members are doing same here.
STOP.


----------

